# lavender morphs



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

if i crossed a lavender het opal with a lavender het hypo

does anyone know what would be the general results

thanks


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

1/4 lav het opal and het hypo
1/4 lav het hypo
1/4 lav het opal
1/4 lavender

I think...


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

so id be better off looking at lavender het hypo x lavender het hypo 

i think lol


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

lavender het hypo x lavender het hypo will give you..

1/4 hypo lavender
3/4 lavender 66% ph hypo


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

sparkle said:


> so id be better off looking at lavender het hypo x lavender het hypo
> 
> i think lol


 
this will give you

50% lavender het hypo
25% hypo lavender
25% lavender


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks cavey,,,

so i take it when they hatch theres no way of telling what ones are het hypo and what ones are not....

i wish i could get a mind transplant regarding genetics ... id buy one off the internet if i could... one that was a comprehensive knowledge on hets and morphs and just transplant it into my brain.... its on my wish list thats for sure!!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

sparkle said:


> thanks cavey,,,
> 
> so i take it when they hatch theres no way of telling what ones are het hypo and what ones are not....
> 
> i wish i could get a mind transplant regarding genetics ... id buy one off the internet if i could... one that was a comprehensive knowledge on hets and morphs and just transplant it into my brain.... its on my wish list thats for sure!!


 
no thats the problem with hets, when you get 50% that are non visual and you dont know which are which, some breeders just put down possible het....


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd go for the... Lavender het Opal X Lavender het Opal
You would get... 
50% Lavenders het Amel (opal)
25% Lavenders
25% Opals


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

sparkle said:


> so id be better off looking at lavender het hypo x lavender het hypo
> 
> i think lol


depends what morph you want to get


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

bribrian said:


> I'd go for the... Lavender het Opal X Lavender het Opal
> You would get...
> 50% Lavenders het Amel (opal)
> 25% Lavenders
> 25% Opals


I agree. But then I'm in love with Opals, so I'm a little biased! :smile:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Dannie,
I see you have 
*0.1 Hypo Lavender 
0.1 Lav het Opal 
1.*1 Opal het Snopal

*I would use the Opal het snowpal male with all the females !
Obviously the 1.*1 Opal het Snopal will produce 25% snopals and 75% Opals.
2 thirds of the Opals would still be het Snowpal but you may not be able to tell which.
The Opal Het Snopal to the Lav Het Opal would produce 50% Opal and 50% Lavender, with some hets.
The Opal het Snopal with the Hypo Lav would produce all Lavenders. Some would be het Hypo but you would not know which.

Just how I would do it.
Stephen


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

SnakeBreeder said:


> Hi Dannie,
> I see you have
> *0.1 Hypo Lavender *
> *0.1 Lav het Opal *
> ...


You'd actually know that ALL of your Opal het Snopal X Hypo Lav offspring are het hypo... what you don't know is whether they're het Anery too.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

SnakeBreeder said:


> *I would use the Opal het snowpal male with all the females !*
> *Obviously the 1.*1 Opal het Snopal will produce 25% snopals and 75% Opals.
> 2 thirds of the Opals would still be het Snowpal but you may not be able to tell which.
> The Opal Het Snopal to the Lav Het Opal would produce 50% Opal and 50% Lavender, with some hets.
> The Opal het Snopal with the Hypo Lav would produce all Lavenders. Some would be het Hypo but you would not know which.


I like the sound of those percentages!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I thought all of your het opals etc are 06/07 hatchlings?

Don't worry about what to put with what for a good while yet 

Mason


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> You'd actually know that ALL of your Opal het Snopal X Hypo Lav offspring are het hypo... what you don't know is whether they're het Anery too.


Well spotted.
I thought it was a het Hypo snake not **** hypo,
Dyslexia kicking in again after a long shif at work.
Stephen.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> I thought all of your het opals etc are 06/07 hatchlings?
> 
> Don't worry about what to put with what for a good while yet
> 
> Mason


They are CB06. I know the 3,3,3 rule! I'm a teacher, its a habit that i have of having to know what I'm going to be doing WELL in advance.

Nothing wrong in being organised is there???? 

P.S. Its not me wo was on about pairings originally... I only replied!


----------

